# Where is telnet.exe



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

I'm trying to set up a wireless network. When running set-up for the notebook adapter I was prompted to put the Win98SE disk in the CD drive. The file it needed "telnet.exe" was not found on my Dell Win98SE CD. Not sure how to find it.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.

Thanks

TL


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

It should be located on your Hard Drive in the C:\Windows folder.


----------



## tsl90 (Jan 7, 2001)

Thanks for the help. I've tried pointing the program there and still am having trouble. It actually seemed to complete that step so there may be other issues.

Thanks again.

TL


----------

